# Exploding Cash Points



## xenon (Nov 2, 2014)

Bristol Post

"Firefighters dealt with a cash point which was on fire in East Street, Bedminster, during the early hours today.

It is believed the ATM was blown up but neither the police or the fire service would comment on this.

This is the sixth crime of its kind in 18 months across Bristol – and the fourth this year.  

Firefighters used a high pressure jet to deal with the blaze at about 3.40am."

Just saw on FB. Seems a bit daft if theft is the motive, burned / shredded money, preparation time hanging round near all those CCTVs. Nutters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2014)

fair play to them


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2014)

Bedminster


----------



## ricbake (Nov 2, 2014)

This Liverpool gang found it quite lucrative, some of them only up to this


----------



## xenon (Nov 2, 2014)

JTG said:


> Bedminster



Just up the road from me. (I know nothing.)





ricbake said:


> This Liverpool gang found it quite lucrative, some of them only up to this



These novel ATM thefts are quite intriguing too.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2014)

xenon said:


> Just up the road from me.


 I'm sorry


----------



## xenon (Nov 2, 2014)

It's alright round here... Mostly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

this will continue


----------



## laptop (May 15, 2016)

Is this the same story?

Man accused over Bristol and North Somerset ATM blasts - BBC News

What's it all about, then?

Does this need moved to p&p?


----------



## laptop (May 15, 2016)

laptop said:


> Is this the same story?
> 
> Man accused over Bristol and North Somerset ATM blasts - BBC News
> 
> ...


Maybe it's different. Just spotted:

"Seven machines have been attacked since the start of the year."


----------



## existentialist (May 15, 2016)

ricbake said:


> This Liverpool gang found it quite lucrative, some of them only up to this



It couldn't be more cartoon-dead if the little lugs near the top were in the shape of X-es


----------

